# خطوات تصنيع المسامير والصواميل بالفيديو



## حمد المبارك (12 يوليو 2011)

فيديو رائع جدا يوضح خطوات تصنيع وإنتاج المسامير والصواميل ،،،،،
مشاهدة ممتعة،،،،،،

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kidWBeyOMA0&NR=1


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا علي الرابط


----------

